# Puppy Match



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## HudsonRiver (Oct 23, 2017)

I'd love to hear about the experience when it's all said and done!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Where is it? 

Is it at a show or separate? I'm thinking that might make a difference (how much grooming you can do on the spot).... 

Otherwise, I'd probably approach like a UKC trial. Which can be as formal or as casual as you want it to be. 

With UKC trials - I always groomed my dog at home, doing a very quick spritz and dry, and mainly brought a grooming table and a small tack box. There's a long wait time between sign up and when you get in the ring, so bring a book or ipad. 

If he's smaller - kinda suggest kneeling whenever you can.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

It’s in Wilmington, Ohio. The same place as the 2015 National. It is only the puppy match. I plan to give him a bath the night before since his favorite thing seems to be playing in the mud. I pre-entered so I have that part taken care of. I believe there’s a handling class beforehand.


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

You're lucky. There are rarely any matches or show n go's down here in Western NC. 

Since you don't know how long you will have to wait, I'd bring a crate for your golden and a chair for you. Also, bring water and shade for both of you. Bait and squeaky for when you're in the ring. Most important thing is to have fun.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

We are home from the puppy match! Everything was delayed due to an accident near by that shut down the highway. I was a little worried when I first walked in because the decorations hanging from the ceiling. They are hard to see but there were also large chandeliers. Turned out he didn’t care about any of it! We did the handling class and learned some good things from the instructor. The sporting group ring was very small. We ended up with 1st place, Best of Breed, and Group IV ribbons at the end of the day. I even had the photographer take our picture? The picture is of all the decorations I thought might bother him. Sorry it’s sidways!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's great, congratulations.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Abeille said:


> We are home from the puppy match! Everything was delayed due to an accident near by that shut down the highway. I was a little worried when I first walked in because the decorations hanging from the ceiling. They are hard to see but there were also large chandeliers. Turned out he didn’t care about any of it! We did the handling class and learned some good things from the instructor. The sporting group ring was very small. We ended up with 1st place, Best of Breed, and Group IV ribbons at the end of the day. I even had the photographer take our picture? The picture is of all the decorations I thought might bother him. Sorry it’s sidways!


Congratulations to you both! I've never competed in anything (a touch of performance anxiety) so I imagine it must have been a bit nerv-wracking for you. Please post some more pics if you can. Well done.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Congrats! I'd like to hear more about your day and what you learned. Please post some pics.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations to you both! Thats wonderful


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you everyone! I didn’t have anybody taking pictures for me. I’m thinking about the professional picture though!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you everyone! I didn’t have anybody taking pictures for me. I’m thinking about the professional picture though! Here’s a ready to go picture of my boy! Keep in mind he just turned a year old yesterday so he still has some growing to do.


----------

